# nova scotia duck tolling retriever



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of a breeder near ND? I would like to get in touch with a breeder to answer some questions I have about this breed.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Check out this link http://www.huntspointclub.com/


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bowstring said:


> Check out this link http://www.huntspointclub.com/


I train with these people weekly PM me if you want more info


----------

